# Tar Heel



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Derby- 
Call backs to third series

1. Muffin-Mosher
5. Rowdy-Baker
3. CoCo- Ferguson
8. Buttercup Baker
9. Genny-Mock
10. Gracie-Clendaniel
11. Fanny-Levering
13. Hooli-Mosher
14. Thor-Gutermuth
15. Tide- Yelton
16. June-Hinton
17. Blaze-Mosher

12 dogs


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

MKaty Gutermuth said:


> Derby-
> Derby Placements
> 
> 1. Muffin-Mosher-2nd place
> ...


Congrats to all


----------



## fowlcreek (Dec 8, 2004)

41 back to land blind in Open. 1,2,3,4,5,8,9,10,15,17,18,21,23,25,28,31,32,35,38,41,44,45,46,47,49,51,54,56,57,58,65,66,69,70,72,73,75,77,79,80,81


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Congrats Katie for the JAM!!

Andy


----------



## moscowitz (Nov 17, 2004)

Congratulations Katie on the jam. Your father must be very very happy.


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Thanks guys... Dad is very happy... Cell service / Internet service is pretty spotty where we are right now I am on roam the Open is doing a double land blind (very nice from what I have herd), the armature is doing a very nice triple and the Q is doing a double one retired bird which is very nice as well. 

Katie


----------



## mjcrow (Oct 19, 2007)

katie
thanks for the updates--
mike


----------



## Malcolm (Oct 13, 2006)

Katie G - nice Job on the JAM! ))))


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Congratulations to Steve Ferguson and COCO! I trained with them last Tuesday, and COCO was hammering the marks!!

Steve is probably so thrilled, he can't talk!! Way to go STEVE!!!!


----------



## Matt Leicester (Oct 8, 2007)

Jay Hinton and June took home the Res. JAM


----------



## fowlcreek (Dec 8, 2004)

15 back in the Open for the water marks. 26 back in the Am to the water blind. 9 back in the Q for the water marks. Working on getting all the callbacks posted. 

Stacey


----------



## Gwen Pleasant (Jun 2, 2005)

Open to 4th:1,3,8,23,25,31,38,41,44,51,56,69,75,79,81
Amat.to 3rd: 5,11,12,14,15,16,17,19,20,22,26,27,29,30,31,33,37,38,39,43,46,50,51,55,56,58


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Amateur to 4th, 13 dogs. 
5, 11, 12, 16, 19, 20, 27, 33, 37, 38, 39, 51, 55.


----------



## D Osborn (Jul 19, 2004)

Go Breck Jeff and Mark!! Good luck!!


----------



## beverly beasley garcia (Jul 20, 2006)

Good Luck Jay, Abbie and Rankin!!!!!


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Open 1st Mark Mosher and FC- Banner!!!! 
Amt 1st Charlie Hayden and FC-AFC Bunny Q'd for Nat Amt

What a great weekend for team Mosher!

Sorry not sure of the other places


----------



## Gwen Pleasant (Jun 2, 2005)

Open 1st---Banner--Mosher
2nd--Sea-J---Pleasant
3rd--Lil Mac--Pleasant
4th--Sister---J.Baker

Don't know all the jams


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

Results posted here

Thanks to all who participated and helped put on the trial.

Jeff


----------

